# Ottawa area/Eastern Ontario?



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

yes yes and yes... there is a tourney sept 13 in Ottawa and Louis McPherson who is president will be there if I can find a contact address I will post it here for you ...


----------



## rjmacpherson (Aug 5, 2013)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> yes yes and yes... there is a tourney sept 13 in Ottawa and Louis McPherson who is president will be there if I can find a contact address I will post it here for you ...


Rockland Field Archers president is Chris Tillsley and the Secretary is Louise Macpherson. You can contact Louise at 613.720.5071


----------



## CJOttawa (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks! :d


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm thinking off attending that tournament. In a nutshell, how is the course at the Ottawa club? I typically think of that area as being quite flat: are there a variety of shots or mostly level ones?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

a good easy walk course.. good food a fun weekend shoot.. worth atteneding


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

@ classichunter: thanks for the info. Definitely planning to go, and the forecast is looking really good for Sunday.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I was suppose to be there, but i did not have my new Elite-Victory from From Pecission archery. Some equipement was back order.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

shoot your old bow ..


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes i know, but i live neer Montreal and we have one more tourney in our area sanctioned for Pro-3D. if i had the new bow 2 week ago i wood go to Ottawa. My sister live at Gatineau and i was suppose to visit her at the same time.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

good luck in ur pro 3-d tourney..


----------

